
OECD takes aim at tech giants with plan to shake up global tax - prostoalex
https://www.ft.com/content/b16fd228-ea72-11e9-a240-3b065ef5fc55
======
bradknowles
If they really want to shake up tax dodging, then make taxes based on revenue,
not profit.

